# Leung Kay Chi



## Xue Sheng (Mar 14, 2008)

I have been looking around trying to find out how rare Xingyiquan actually is in the North/East and I will say so far I have found more than I thought were around but I know nothing about any of them whether good or bad. I have found one or two in NYC that by association with a certain Sifu I am all too familiar with that I have my doubts about though. 

Does anyone know anything about this one?

"Leung Kay Chi" he has a school in Cambridge MA.
He supposedly teaches Yin Style Bagua, Xingyiquan, Chen Taiji, Yang Taiji

The American Jiann Shyong Kung Fu Center


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Mar 14, 2008)

> Dr. Leung is also the Head Disciple of Grandmaster Liu Yun Chiao


 Here is a clip of Grandmaster Liu Yun Chiao





 
Also another teacher seems to be Harn Ch'in T'ang who is the father of one of the teacher's the only thing I found was this



> Jiang Yu K'un began martial arts training at the age of 7 with his uncle. Then his Tai Chi training began with Han Ch'ing-t'ang. In Zhejiang provincial Wushu Academy he became the student of Yang Chengfu at his age of 30's. After passing the entrance exam of Nanjing China Central Wushu Institute


 From http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jiang_Yu_Kun
Don't know if that helps any.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 14, 2008)

JadecloudAlchemist said:


> Here is a clip of Grandmaster Liu Yun Chiao
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Thanks that helps


----------

